# Dianabol while cutting



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I want to use dbol while cutting to keep me looking full but I'm on adex, is this a waste of time? shall I switch to nolva, or start creatine...

Saying that, dbol can be a fair bit cheaper than creatine

Ps

I'm already on 600mg test and will be adding tren in the mix again soon


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Why do you think it would be a waste using Adex at the same time as Dbol? They don't cancel each other out...

Yes you can cut on Dbol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Every competing BB I know locally use oxys when cutting to stay full, not so much online


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Why do you think it would be a waste using Adex at the same time as Dbol? They don't cancel each other out...
> 
> Yes you can cut on Dbol


Because I want the dbol to keep my muscles full, and thought adex would take the water retention out of the equation so I'm still going to look flat?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cas said:


> Because I want the dbol to keep my muscles full, and thought adex would take the water retention out of the equation so I'm still going to look flat?


Adex is an AI it is not a diuretic yes it will help with water from estrogen but this is not what the fullness from Dbol is....


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Every competing BB I know locally use oxys when cutting to stay full, not so much online


Totally forgot about oxys

I cut before and used dbol in there too, and gained a couple of mm on my arms and legs. Ofcourse I know this was water, but it created a nice allusion


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

I used dbol with adex o na cut before and did the job imo. Oxys might be better as it can sometimes reduce peoples appetite, doesn't effect mine though!!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Adex is an AI it is not a diuretic yes it will help with water from estrogen but this is not what the fullness from Dbol is....


Oh cool that's good to know, so no need to switch to nolva only then


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

Dbol is mostly used by competitors in diet dosaged in 15mg per day.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Gunni_Sta said:


> Dbol is mostly used by competitors in diet dosaged in 15mg per day.


Stacked with something else I imagine though?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

cas said:


> I want to use dbol while cutting to keep me looking full but I'm on adex, is this a waste of time? shall I switch to nolva, *or start creatine*...
> 
> *Saying that, dbol can be a fair bit cheaper than creatine*
> 
> ...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

defdaz said:


>


Why?


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Gunni_Sta said:


> Dbol is mostly used by competitors in diet dosaged in 15mg per day.


Is it really used in amounts that low? Say you were doing a 12 week diet and running dbol for the first 6-8 weeks (with other compounds of course) wouldnt the dose be higher than 15mg? Seems very low


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

foodaddict said:


> Is it really used in amounts that low? Say you were doing a 12 week diet and running dbol for the first 6-8 weeks (with other compounds of course) wouldnt the dose be higher than 15mg? Seems very low


I won't be running it that low, I'm going to run it about 30-40mg ed...


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

cas said:


> I won't be running it that low, I'm going to run it about 30-40mg ed...


Yeah that sounds better. Im running a test tren mast cut soon and will be using dbol for first few weeks to kickstart. gonna take it similar dose to you i think


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gunni_Sta said:


> Dbol is mostly used by competitors in diet dosaged in 15mg per day.


No it's not??


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

When you're cutting, estrogen is your enemy, and DHTs are your friend.

Dianabol is neither, but it metabolises to a very mad double bond estrogen derivative. Clever bodybuilders still use it for cutting, but only in small doses, and with an aromatase inhibitor. I've heard this works quite well, because dbol's nitrogen retention agent properties protect muscle during dieting, and it makes a very potent DHT derivative (17a-methyl dehydroboldenone AKA methyl 1-test or M1T)..

Estrogens tend to make you fat round your middle and give you water retention and gyno, whilst DHTs help you to shed midsection fat, make you bald, and inflame your prostate.

I've seen dbol + letro described as being like "very strong anavar". Dbol and arimadex wouldn't be incompatible with dieting, if you just use enough to keep a positive nitrogen balance (say 10mg to 20mg).


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

cas said:


> Why?


Dbol cheaper than creatine?

Wish I had your source mate because I only pay about £5 for creatine and it lasts me for months...


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Dbol cheaper than creatine?
> 
> Wish I had your source mate because I only pay about £5 for creatine and it lasts me for months...


You sure its creatine and not packet mash? Lol

My creatine is £25


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm cutting on jdl onerip and using dbol and Oxy together. My strength usually goes when dieting bit so far the dbol Oxy seems to be helping out a lot.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

cas said:


> You sure its creatine and not packet mash? Lol
> 
> My creatine is £25


I'm sure! http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/shop-by-category/creatine-supplements/creatine-monohydrate.html

You're getting your pants pulled down mate!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> I'm sure! http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/shop-by-category/creatine-supplements/creatine-monohydrate.html
> 
> You're getting your pants pulled down mate!


That's wallpaper paste lol

Tbf I have not bought creatine in a while and the last time I bought it, I bought one from holland and Barrett so that's why I thought it was dead expensive


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> I'm sure! http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/shop-by-category/creatine-supplements/creatine-monohydrate.html
> 
> You're getting your pants pulled down mate!


Good point, well-made. I was just about to paste that same link!

Myprotein and Bulkpowders are board sponsors, so we're allowed to "scource" them. One thing I don't recommend is the Bulk Powders Sida Cordifolia capsules.

The MyProtein ones were fantastic, full of ephedrine. I've wasted my money twice on the Bulk powders ones, and this time I tested them for total alcoloid content, and found it to be zero. I'm really pissed off because I've been recommending them to people like a chump.

I'm sure BulkPowders have been "had" by their supplier, who is selling them the post-extraction powdered herb, rather than the 10x fortified herb. I used one and felt nothing. Then I cracked one open and the herb had no bitter ephedrine taste. Neither did a water extraction of 10 tablets.

I'm a graduate chemist, with 7 years experience working as a chemical analyst for the UK government, in the nuclear industry. Measurement of alcoloids is a very simple acid / base extraction process, but just to be sure I did it two different ways. The second time, I did a very thorough steam distillation - first at low pH to remove volatile non-alcoloids, then at high pH to liberate ephedrine freebase, followed by a solvent extraction and liberation of the HCl salt with dry HCl gas.

Nothing. This is just a warning to avoid this one product.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> Good point, well-made. I was just about to paste that same link!
> 
> Myprotein and Bulkpowders are board sponsors, so we're allowed to "scource" them. One thing I don't recommend is the Bulk Powders Sida Cordifolia capsules.
> 
> ...


So is it fair to say your not impressed with bulk powder's sida cordifolia?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

chilisi said:


> I've cut on dbol, with test and low dose Tren. Even managed to gain size and strength.
> 
> Shame it plays havoc with my nipples. Oxys for me now.


Have you done it with oxys yet?

I gained size when I done it on dbol...I was just asking if I will be wasting my time using dbol for a bit of size if the adex is going to stop me from getting it anyway


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Dbol on a cut is great will keep feeling fuller still strong and if it bults appetite thats a + on a cut


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Zorrin said:


> Estrogens tend to make you fat round your middle and give you water retention and gyno, whilst DHTs help you to shed midsection fat, make you bald, and inflame your prostate.


'Stuck in the middle with you.' An AI on cycle should manage the estrogen and not having MBT is the only other way out!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I have been on dianabol for 9 days today. My weight loss has slowed down, but from what I am seeing in the mirror my fat loss has slowed too. I have only dropped 1lb this week.

Today is cheat meal day, and I'm unsure if I should have it or not....after a poor 1lbs loss I don't think I deserve it.

My fat seems softer and more watery too. I might add in half a letro tab EOD to see if I can get rid of some of this water.

I'm feeling a bit head fxcked tbh


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

cas said:


> Well I have been on dianabol for 9 days today. My weight loss has slowed down, but from what I am seeing in the mirror my fat loss has slowed too. I have only dropped 1lb this week.
> 
> Today is cheat meal day, and I'm unsure if I should have it or not....after a poor 1lbs loss I don't think I deserve it.
> 
> ...


Water retention, dbol doesn't make you gain fat but can make you look like this in no time


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

^lol^


----------

